# How to delete account?



## TheOriginalKryptonite (Sep 2, 2020)

Can someone please advise how I delete my account. I’ve been searching, opening tabs but can’t find how to. Thanks I’m advance.


----------



## TheOriginalKryptonite (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks in advance I mean.


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2020)

we dont delete accounts sorry


----------



## TheOriginalKryptonite (Sep 3, 2020)

You can, but your saying you don’t. This is disappointing! If that’s the case I will have to give this website much negative feedback across a broad platform online (where I am respected for the years of help I’ve given). I have seen racist comments on here and have copied the threads, plus really rude jumped up individuals with no manners. I would appreciate your cooperation and that way this can be left on a positive.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2020)

TheOriginalKryptonite said:


> You can, but your saying you don’t. This is disappointing! If that’s the case I will have to give this website much negative feedback across a broad platform online (where I am respected for the years of help I’ve given). I have seen racist comments on here and have copied the threads, plus really rude jumped up individuals with no manners. I would appreciate your cooperation and that way this can be left on a positive.


we dont, if you really did search youd see years ofus saying we dont delete accounts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2020)

So what does that mean I'm also trying to find my way out please help


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So what does that mean I'm also trying to find my way out please help


you hit log out


----------



## Galvatron1 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have found that there is some great growing information at this site. 
However, the OBVIOUS heavy left, right censored, idiocy is such a tiresome distraction.
I wish there was a way to NOT SEE the political section AT ALL!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2020)

Galvatron1 said:


> I have found that there is some great growing information at this site.
> However, the OBVIOUS heavy left, right censored, idiocy is such a tiresome distraction.
> I wish there was a way to NOT SEE the political section AT ALL!


And out comes the victim card from the right LMFAO


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2020)

You can check out any time you like, but you can Never leave.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> And out comes the victim card from the right LMFAO


both sides do it equally here lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2020)

Galvatron1 said:


> I have found that there is some great growing information at this site.
> However, the OBVIOUS heavy left, right censored, idiocy is such a tiresome distraction.
> I wish there was a way to NOT SEE the political section AT ALL!


Ya know I say the exact same thing about all my favorite fishing and hunting sites that have been polluted with politics by the loud minority
You know what I do?
I look away and keep my thoughts to myself
TRY IT sometime


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 3, 2020)

Does anyone just stfu and leave anymore? Is the door THAT hard to find? @mysunnyboy can you help these people find the door.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 3, 2020)

Galvatron1 said:


> I have found that there is some great growing information at this site.
> However, the OBVIOUS heavy left, right censored, idiocy is such a tiresome distraction.
> I wish there was a way to NOT SEE the political section AT ALL!


We’re gonna miss all 9 of your posts when you leave.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Mirrordawn (Sep 3, 2020)

Mod's got binoculars bro, can't escape


----------



## Galvatron1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah, mostly a lurker looking for growing knowledge on a supposedly growing forum. I usually ignore the BS and will be more diligent in the future.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> both sides do it equally here lol


Is this thread asking a question or reporting that someone hurt their feelings? I love it on here, if you don't want to participate in the fucktardary in the political section stay out of it. Ignore the other assholes and grow n on. Stop expecting people to conform for your own comfort. Ammi rite?


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 19, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> We’re gonna miss all 9 of your posts when you leave.


They were all 9 solid gold tho, Homer's every one.... lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> both sides do it equally here lol


My account has become too strong to delete


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> My account has become too strong to delete


The dumbass is strong with this one...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> you hit log out


This always worked for me.


----------



## Failmore (Mar 31, 2021)

Put the trolls on ignore and don't click the click bait....yeah reading that back I could see why you would rather tuck n run


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 31, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> people always help me with my problems a little trolling and fucking around is not a bad thing


I always notice a couple common themes when new users complain about trolls. Like major arrogance telling a whole board full of people to Fuck off. Or spreading bad info with total confidence and name calling when someone calls them out on it. A bit of humility and good manners will go far here. Make every grower mistake possible and show your fried plants but be humble and people will try to help. Sure there may be a few jokes tossed out but hell, you came to a site full of pot smokers, it should be expected. RIU tends to give back what you put out so its usually your choice when you call down its wrath.


----------



## Failmore (Mar 31, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I always notice a couple common themes when new users complain about trolls. Like major arrogance telling a whole board full of people to Fuck off. Or spreading bad info with total confidence and name calling when someone calls them out on it. A bit of humility and good manners will go far here. Make every grower mistake possible and show your fried plants but be humble and people will try to help. Sure there may be a few jokes tossed out but hell, you came to a site full of pot smokers, it should be expected. RIU tends to give back what you put out so its usually your choice when you call down its wrath.


Pretty spot on


----------

